# VMware server 2 auf Debian 5 i386



## CroCop86 (9. Juni 2009)

Hi

Kann mir eventuell jemand helfen? ^^

Ich muss auf Debian 5 nen VMware server 2 installiern
bräucht ne komplette Anleitung wie des geht weil ich hab von beiden null Ahnung 

Wär genial wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## Las_Bushus (9. Juni 2009)

wenns am englisch nicht scheitert (was ich mal hoffe), hab ich nach nur 10 sekunden google nutzung, sowas hier gefunden: How To Install VMware Server 2 On Debian Lenny | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
an sich gibts zu linux und den meisten kostenlosen tools massig how-tos wenn man mal kurz google anwirft 

Ich hoffe das hilft dir erstmal


----------



## CroCop86 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch die ganze zeit gegoogelt aber des hab ich nich so ausfürhlich gefunden aber sieht schonmal besser aus als alles was ich bisher fand 

danke dir


----------



## Las_Bushus (10. Juni 2009)

immer doch gerne, wenn es doch noch irgendwo klemmt einfach fragen =P
( ich hoffe das ich oder die anderen dir dann weiterhelfen können  )


----------

